# Need help Luvox or Celexa ?



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok so one of these are gonna be the new med I try I need opinions please. I have had dp for 3 years but also have tried many meds Prozac worked very very well but to many side effects while Effexor worked on my anxiety only the best but didn’t have that stimulating effect from Prozac. I’m always really tired and get up super late and also have obsessive thoughts please give me suggestions thanks!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

pharmalogical both drugs are SSRIs with almost identical mechanism of action like prozac. The differences is in their half-life. Celexa is more commonly used .


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Trial and error.


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

I would go for Luvox. It definitely improved my DP and it said to be especially potent in treating OCD (DP shares a lot of OCD like features).


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Escitalopram for me. I have taken 40mg with no side effects at all. It did not energize or sedate me.

I took paxil and effexor for years and both gave unwanted sexual side effects. Prozac aggravated

my insomnia. Lexapro was right for me. your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bobjenkind (Jan 13, 2020)

I think I may go back to Prozac just because it helped me so much but also caused me to be worse in sports also going on naltrexone my doctor recommended hope it’ll help.


----------



## Num8Freak (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey,

I wouldn't take neither of them. In my opinion SSRI's are just tic tacs for a procrastinated trauma with depesonalization disorder. But if would pick one of them, i would take Luvox.


----------

